# wanted: PG



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Besides a center, the Knicks need a pG. How about Vaughn? He is 10x better than Ward and Eisley.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

I wouldn't go as far as saying that. I am not a big fan of Eisley and I don't believe Ward should be our starter, but I think, if we were to go after a point guard, it should be Miller, Bibby, or Davis. If we cannot land one, which I wouldn't be surprised if we couldn't, we should focus on improving our frontcourt. A point guard for the Knicks has always been just a guy who gets it to Ewing, (now Allan, Sprewell, and Antonio).

I'm very happy about this McDyess deal. Antonio McDyess is going to be a very good forward for us for years to come...I just realized that he has the most Italian first name, and the most Irish last name, pretty funny. His name might as well be Lorenzo McCarty. Nonetheless, he'll be a fantastic player for us...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

I dont see us getting Miller or Davis. And Bibby? please.....Kings would kill themselves before that happens......I think we'll have to deal with Williams as starter, cuz, well, we have no money to pay those 3.


----------



## heatsux (Jul 12, 2002)

if the knicks cant trade for NVE than they should have Williams start at point gaurd


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Well like alot of players....NVE has good qualities (hes a real good friend of Dice), and bad ones....he could make Christian L8ner look like the poster boy for good lockerroom leadership. We'd be an easy target for his act to blow up in.......a huge market and press, a low key coach in chaney........ete.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

All three point guards are average at best. Ward, right now, is my favorite, because he is our best hustle player, and best point guard hands down. Eisley is nothing special and Anderson, (he isn't a point guard but I gotta vent) well, he just stinks...we should have held onto Rice w/o a doubt in my mind...that deal stunk...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *knicklizard *
> All three point guards are average at best. Ward, right now, is my favorite, because he is our best hustle player, and best point guard hands down. Eisley is nothing special and Anderson, (he isn't a point guard but I gotta vent) well, he just stinks...we should have held onto Rice w/o a doubt in my mind...that deal stunk...


Shandon is awful. What a dissapointment.:no:


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

well me personally.......seeing how Rice is a year later, Id rather have a healthy Anderson than a Rice with half a foot and half his shooting mark.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

But at that time, that deal stunk. Looking in the past is no good, I mean, I wouldn't have made the Ewing deal or the Childs deal, but after we did make those trades, I thought they were okay and we should have stayed with Rice. You don't deal a player who could give you 20 points per night, any given night, for scrubs...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

This isnt to argue, its just my position. I would have to trade a possible 20 ppg guy (Rice) who really cant defend at all, if I already had two possible 20 ppg guys (Spree and Houston). Especially if I would get a potenital defensive stopper in Anderson. True we did get Eisley too and they both have big deals, but I was happy we moved Rice when we did. We were a defensive team with 3 swingmen who needed the ball. Having 3 inst manigable in my mind.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

If you wanted to deal one of the three swingmen, you are right, I would have dealt Rice, too. I would have dealt Rice for Weatherspoon and used the exception that we used on Weatherspoon, on Bowen, to get that defensive stopper you were talking about. 

In the future, you don't have to state that you don't want to disagree. That is what makes this a great place, man...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

...........all asumming that the cavs wanted Rice for Spoon.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm sure the Cavs would rather have a potential 15 points a night guy, (at the time thought to be) than just losing Weatherspoon...heck, last summer, I would have done a lot of things to our club that Layden didn't do. Camby would have been gone last summer if I were GM.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

well......maybe. The cavs arent a very smart organization but i dont know how it would have gone with Rice's contract.
Dealing Camby last year would have been too risky for the Knick's easy target organization.........dealing him would have blaimed him for the playoff loss. Id be hard to sell that seeing as how it wasnt his fault that the whole sister thing happened.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Trading him would have nothing to do with the playoff loss. At least if I were GM. I blame losing to Toronto on a poor performance in Game 2 and terrible defense in Game 4. Game 5 was wide open in my mind. People were saying how we'd win because we're at home, but they failed to remember that we lost Game 6 to Indy at home the year before that and Game 5 to San An at home the year before that.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

yes i agree, but that is not how it would be perceved in the public eye. The KNicks have enough bad publicity as it is.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

and another thought on the PG issue.......we dont need NVE. I dont want us to get NVE. BEsides his potenital attitude flare ups he is more of a shooting PG, wedont need that for the same reason we dont need a shooting center......we have enough shooters as it is. And his contract????? u want to pay him till hes 36? 

Yes he was an all star a few years back, but so was Chris Gatling (nothing a gainst Gat)


----------

